# Best comb ?



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm currently ordering the CC 9 5/8" buttercomb with the group buy...is this a good general one for in between groomings? should I order another comb to or pinbrush? Im also ordering the Mark VIII slickerbrush......any advice appreciated ....thanks


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I have the Poodle Buttercomb, the #000 Buttercomb 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse buttercomb, and the NTS Staggered Tooth Buttercomb (for tangles). 

I use the Poodle Buttercomb every day and rarely pick up the other two. I used to use the Fine/Coarse comb to get food out of their ears. (On those days when I forget to put on the Snoods!) However, I noticed that it can pull hair out so I started using Ice on Ice and the Poodle Buttercomb instead. (I'm hoping the OC Magic Foam will be an even better solution for minor messes!)

You have many options, but I'd consider one of the pin brushes. I use these to finish/fluff the ears and love them for topknot brushing/fluffing, scissoring, and all over brushing.  

I hope that helps!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The #004 Poodle comb is our daily go-to tool, mostly for Beau's ears. I also have a finer comb, the #001 I think, but we rarely use that one. Both are beautifully crafted tools that should last a very long time, if not forever.

I bought a big bottle of Ice on Ice, but Beau dodges like a greased pig any time he sees me with a spray bottle in my hand and I haven't been able to get close enough to him to use it yet. I'll have to resort to putting him up on our makeshift grooming table -- he seems to be resigned to all kinds of indignities when he's up there.


----------

